# My yellow bump turned.....UPDATE WITHPIC



## Louise1985

BLUE :blue: :thumbup:

my little boy was born at 1.55am this morning after 3 and half hours of established labour, and 2 pushes :) :happydance:

he weighs in at a chunky 9lb 2oz!!! :cloud9:

we still have to decide on his name....but he is lovely

will do birth story later when ive caught up on my sleep :)

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff12/lawoo85/P1070344.jpg

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## My4thmiracle

Wow that's impressive, congratulations xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Congratulations :hugs: and well done :D x


----------



## Sooz

Congratulation on your little boy Louise, and WOW what a labour! :flower:


----------



## vb032

Congratulations xx


----------



## TB82

Congratulations


----------



## mtemptress

congrats hunni


----------



## MrsPOP

Yay! Congrats Louise, cant wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## sianyld

aww congrats hun, hes gorgeous :) well done u xx


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats you and baby look great!


----------



## Lawhra

Congratulations :)


----------



## danimarie

congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## butterfly80

wow congratulations, hope my birth is like yours :thumbup: he is beautiful, many congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Jessicax5

Congratulations! :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

congratulations xx


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Awe congrats! Those cheeks are adorable!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats!!!!!!!

x


----------



## cyanidepill

Congratulations xx


----------



## natalieee

Congrats!! You look really well =D x x <3


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations! He finally came :)


----------



## 4sndsgrt

He is such a cutie!!:baby: Congratulations!!:happydance::flower:


----------



## kandbumpx

So he finally made an exit then.. Yaay! Can't wait to hear your birth story! Congrats


----------



## aileymouse

Congratulations, what a lovely photo x


----------



## alc316

What an adorable family! Congrats!


----------



## mummy2lola

He's gorgeous Hun,congrats xx


----------



## scuffer

He is gorgeous and you look like such a lovely family together - congratulations x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations, he is gorgeous! X x


----------



## My4thmiracle

He looks a right lil porker lol


----------



## Louise1985

thanks guys he is lovely, a chunk but small with cheeks u just want to squeeze :)

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Becca2704

Congratulations xx


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations, I love your family pic- lovely :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## heather91

Gorgeous, massive congrats hun. 2 pushes, well done you!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Brieanna

Congrats! What a cutie! :)


----------



## sardando

Congratulations! Looking forward to hearing your BS x


----------



## Lettuce

Horrah! How cute is he? :) congratulations! What a lovely wee family photo- you look fab! :) xxx


----------



## Ladybugbaba

congratulations x x


----------



## Lynsay

Congrats, what lovely news!! Xx


----------



## iamgracie

Congratulations!! :flower: x


----------



## Sushai

Congrats!!!


----------



## Courtcourt

Yay! You make really good looking kids! Gorgeous family!


----------



## Braethan

Wow big baby! What a great looking family. Congrats! He's adorable, as is your other little guy.


----------



## Babyface179

Congratulations x


----------



## humblebum

I've already said it but huge congrats hun! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Star wildcat

Congratulations hunni! 
I'm still waiting :( lol xxx


----------



## Louise1985

thanks to all your lovely messages...he is brill xxxxxxxx


----------



## SiBelle

Congratulations! Sounds like it all went well and easy!


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations. x


----------



## pigboo22

He took his time. Congrats!!
2 pushes tho? Nice...making up for hanging out so long.


----------



## Louise1985

thanks guys...finally named him too...

welcome ***Oliver Jack Barraclough***


----------



## Louise1985

thanks guys...finally named him too...

welcome ***Oliver Jack Barraclough***


----------



## Hotbump

he is soo adorable


----------



## MoonLove

Yay! Congratulations! x


----------



## sarah0108

congrats, what a gorge photo xx


----------



## mummyof32011

Congratulations.....a fast labour tii. ur pic is adorable of you all. 
:hug:


----------

